# Anyone Heard Of Gambrinus (czech Lager)



## wimbymoonshine (31/8/08)

Hey All,

I just spent 3 weeks working in Prague and tasted this czech lager called Gambrinus and it was bloody brilliant!!!

Was wondering if anyone's been fortunate enought to try it and if so anyone with a clone recipe?

Cheers!


----------



## goatherder (31/8/08)

Heard of it but never had the opportunity to try it. I'd love the chance to get it fresh like you have done.

If you are looking to clone it, Wyeast 2002 Gambrinus lager yeast is reportedly from the brewery. From what I can work out it is a discontinued product so it will be hard to get. Maybe it will pop up as a seasonal strain in the future. In the meantime, Wyeast 2001 (Urquell) or Wyeast 2000 (Budvar) would make admirable substitutes.


----------



## bradmcm (31/8/08)

Yep, a lovely beer, I've drunk it a few times, but not in the last 10 years or so.
It's a lighter lager from Plzen.

12 Plato, 33 IBU of Saaz. 3 EBC. 90% Czech Pilsner malt, 10% sucrose.

Problem solved!
(Source, Wheeler & Protz, Brew Classic European Beers at Home)


----------



## hillbillybreweries (31/8/08)

Gambrinus brewery is right next door to Urquell. In Melbourne we used to buy it for $38 a case of twenty half L bottles about ten or so years back . It's a great beer but hard to get now.


----------



## Airgead (31/8/08)

You can get on on tap at the Prague restaurant in Sydney (http://www.prague-restaurant.com.au/). Had a work function there earlier in the year and it was fantastic. Roast pork knuckle washed down with 3l of Gambrinus. And the company was paying. Perfect.

Cheers
Dave


----------

